# [Wet Thumb Forum]-High current / low current plants



## Slow Lorris (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm setting up my first planted tank and am starting to plan my order of plants. One thing I'm wondering about is how much current from the filter return will affect nearby plants. I plan on placing the spraybar from a Filstar XP2 filter vertically in one corner. The tank is a 55 with 2.3 wpg of PC lighting, 100% flourite substrate, and pressurized co2. 

Which plants should I place near the spraybar? Does it make a difference?

Thanks,

SL


----------



## Slow Lorris (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm setting up my first planted tank and am starting to plan my order of plants. One thing I'm wondering about is how much current from the filter return will affect nearby plants. I plan on placing the spraybar from a Filstar XP2 filter vertically in one corner. The tank is a 55 with 2.3 wpg of PC lighting, 100% flourite substrate, and pressurized co2. 

Which plants should I place near the spraybar? Does it make a difference?

Thanks,

SL


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well just realize that most stem plants will bend over in the path of the spray bar, if they are tall enough. Plants like swords will be much less of a problem

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Kathy (Feb 2, 2003)

I finally placed my spraybar along the bottom of the tank at the back. Debris is swept toward the front of the tank and is easy to siphon out of the tank at water change time. Really inspires me to do those water changes!

With my wet dry filter I MUST put a siphon hole near the water line which means I do have some surface ripples. If the lack of surface movement bothered you drilling a hole near the top might work out. A very small one pointing to the surface would be my choice but I haven't done this so it is just an untried suggestion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

Placement doesn't seem to effect plants in the current.
I find fine needled plants in fast flowing water as I also find Vals and strap like leaves right along side eachother.
Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Bolbitis fern loves current and stands up well in the flow.


----------



## Slow Lorris (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for the tips. I notice that a lot of Dutch aquascapes have pretty much all stem plants in the back, so it must be possible to place them near some degree of current. Both vals and Bolbitis fern could work for me. I just don't want to have my plants lying down on the job!


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

This is something I have been wrestling with for a while. 

I have a 90 gallon with an eheim 2217 and spray bar. I have it directed the length of the tank, as close to the top of the water surface without causing a break. This causes the tops of most plants to sway. 

Some of the fish like to swim in the current, but it makes the whole tank look windblown. I could try moving the spray bar to just above the substrate, pushing gunk toward the intake. 

What is that the best solution people have found? I'm curious about good circulation and keeping the plants upright.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, I always put my spraybars under the water level on one of the tank sides, angled down toward the front corner at about 30 degrees. I find I get good circulation throughout the tank that way, and you don't get that "windblown" look across the top of the tank. 

Giant hygro is another plant that seems to react positively to being in the path of the filter outflow--although actually, I don't know of any plants that don't benefit from good circulation. I like to place java moss in the path of the outflow also, because I think it stays healthier and cleaner with water constantly running through it.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got a spraybar running across the entire back of my tank about an inch off the gravel. At that height there are no problems with any of my plants. I've had very thick Eusteralis stellata right up against the flow and it does fine. I'd stay away from putting any Cabomba directly in front of the output though.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I have a 3/4" nozzle delivering 400gph across the front of my tank. At this point, I would suggest any strong trunk plants or shorter stem plants.

The Stargrass goes with the flow and does not break or grow abnormally. 
The Red Ludwigia bends inthe flow and grows inthe direction of the flow.
Glosso grows better roots and does just fine.
E.Stellata bends in the flow but continues straight up.
The Leaves of my Green Temple flow in the current but the trunks are straight as an arrow.

The Thin Leaf Ludwigia gets bounced around a lot and fails to put down roots. The result is a floating ball. 
The Pearlgrass grows OK and replanting has solved the rooting issues, but at some point they break offf and float around the tank.
Ricca will break off in almost any direct flow and end up in every corner of the tank tangled up in every plant. I removed all of my RIccia 5 weeks ago, 4 weeks ago, 3 weeks ago, 2 weeks ago and yesterday









James Hoftiezer


----------

